# What Stores carry the Whiteside brands @ good price



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Before finding this site, I would go to Rockler, RouterbitWorld and Eagle to buy and price compare for my bits and always stay with the 'Name Brands".

Now I've add Woodpecker, what other store carries router bits with at least a C3 on the carbide (if that's how they rate it) 

"You always get what you pay for" is how I buy things, always looking for name brands on sale thought.

Maybe have a stickie for all the places everyone goes to buy for us newbies


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I found the best price with librawood when shipping added in.
fairly fast shipping times also
If you find a better price, post it.
different topics have ad links at the bottom

http://www.librawood.com/whitesiderouterbits.aspx


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.routerbits.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Just one more place ,this guy said he will beat any ones price and so far he has for me 
He's a real nice guy  and I said I will plug his site if I get a chance, so here it is..

I don't buy that many bits from him, a bit out of my price range but he is so nice he sent me a freebie bit...square trim bit...

http://woodworkersworld.net/router_bits.shtml
http://woodworkersworld.net/


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I usually get mine here http://www.hartvilletool.com/ If you hurry they have free shipping on $75+ orders till the end of the month. They ship very fast. I can order on a Monday and have them by the weekend. But also check your local tool stores (not home centers). Theirs a couple places near me that I can get them at about the same prices -shipping.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

RustyW said:


> I usually get mine here http://www.hartvilletool.com/ If you hurry they have free shipping on $75+ orders till the end of the month. They ship very fast. I can order on a Monday and have them by the weekend. But also check your local tool stores (not home centers). Theirs a couple places near me that I can get them at about the same prices -shipping.



Rusty,

With the secret password from another forum, you can also get 15%-20% off the regular price on these bits. Jason is a great guy to do business with.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another place to watch is Woodcraft.com or their stores. Each month they offer a different Whiteside bit at 25% off. Gotta love those sales!


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

I just bought some Whiteside bits from holbren.com. Holbren has a nice web site that makes it easy to see bit specs with prices. Free shipping to all 50 states for purchases over $75.00. 10% discount by using the woodnet discount code. Brian is easy to work with.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Skyglider said:


> I just bought some Whiteside bits from holbren.com. Holbren has a nice web site that makes it easy to see bit specs with prices. Free shipping to all 50 states for purchases over $75.00. 10% discount by using the woodnet discount code. Brian is easy to work with.


Both of my Whiteside bits came from Holbren.com 

great customer service and his shipping rates are reasonable.


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info - gotta get some bits this week. 

Does Whiteside make a 1/4" plunge bit, all I see are the straight cutters. I thought that a plunge bit needs a "spur" in the middle of the flutes at the bottom, (the working end)?


So Bob, which forum is it for the secret password or is it on the woodnet site?


thanks again


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

lemonyx said:


> Thanks guys for the info - gotta get some bits this week.
> 
> Does Whiteside make a 1/4" plunge bit, all I see are the straight cutters. I thought that a plunge bit needs a "spur" in the middle of the flutes at the bottom, (the working end)?
> 
> ...


Ask around on Woodnet and they will give it to you


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

lemonyx said:


> Thanks guys for the info - gotta get some bits this week.
> Does Whiteside make a 1/4" plunge bit, all I see are the straight cutters. I thought that a plunge bit needs a "spur" in the middle of the flutes at the bottom, (the working end)?
> So Bob, which forum is it for the secret password or is it on the woodnet site?


I used "woodnet10" for my discount at holbren.
Solid carbide 1/4" spiral upcut bits will plunge. The Whiteside ones run about $15.50 per bit at holbren. Here's a link to the holbren webpage for spiral upcut bits.

http://www.holbren.com/home.php?cat=7

I bought the 1/4" shank to allow plunging deeper than the cutting length of the bit. 1/2" shanks will limit the plunge.

Skyglider


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you mention woodnet in the remarks section at Hartville it is a 20% discount on Whiteside and 15% off anything else they sell(non sale items). Free shipping if over 75.00 after discounts. I wish I knew that a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info got that woodnet to put in the shipping instructions.

skyglider - good oone about the 1/2" shank limitation.


----------

